# Packing up for Saskatchewan!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Myself, Maverick and Madison are heading out in the morning for Saskatchewan. Perry Thorvig, djleye and Ken W will be up there as well, so we'll have quite a crew.

I'll be away all next week and probably away from my computer (I'll have it with, but I get raped on phone/internet charges up there)...so I won't be able to respond to any emails until next weekend.

Snows are still holding in large numbers up in the Central, North Central part of the province and it's been really cold the past few days from those I've spoken with. However there's a continuing trickle coming down so numbers should be building further south and into N. ND next week.

I'll leave you guys with our roost we'll be scouting by late tomorrow evening...Look again, that puppy is stacked and the conservation officer says it's no different right now up there so I'm pumped!!! I'll have PLENTY of pics upon my return.....CYA! (I had to rub it in with the pics  )










The closer view:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

JEALOUSY, CAN'T CONTAIN THE JEALOUSY!

Have a great hunt.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Dam oh Dam there are some birds in that picture!! Hope you boys tear them up!! Makes me want to go buy a plane ticket right now! One year to go and I will start my journeys up there as well. Can't wait!!!! Once again good luck and be safe!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Good Luck :beer:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Be safe and have fun!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey those arent birds! Thats a bunch of rip-rap piled out into the water! :roll: LOL

Good luck cant wait to see the pics!!!


----------

